# knock sensor



## cocoshul (Sep 6, 2008)

How to replace knock sensor on Maxima 2000 without to disassemble half engine.? Does anyone have some good ideas.? Is this a huge job or what.? The location in 'all data' is very fuzzy. A video presentation is very helpfull.


----------

